# Almost a week on DMZ



## MrRockstar (Nov 7, 2010)

And I cant feel any difference really, other then that my appetite is gone and I get irritable a little more often, could be placebo effect though. should I up the dosage from 30 mg's to 40? Oh and my sex drive is down.


----------



## ATyler (Nov 7, 2010)

What are you planning on using for PCT? What AIs are you taking? Im curious cuz im thinking about gettin on some here  soon


----------



## brandon123 (Nov 7, 2010)

MrRockstar said:


> And I cant feel any difference really, other then that my appetite is gone and I get irritable a little more often, could be placebo effect though. should I up the dosage from 30 mg's to 40? Oh and my sex drive is down.


Is that a prohormone?? If so, when i took ph years ago, it did the same thing the first week. I was soooo sluggish. Someone once told me it had to do with your natural hormones shutting down and the substitutes taking over. Thats what i was told anyways....

If thats what the label suggested, then i would ride that out another week. If you haven't seen any difference by the end of week 2, then its time to change something


----------



## MrRockstar (Nov 7, 2010)

I'm new to this, right now I take Dmz, milk thistle, cranberry,and saw palmetto. Milk thistle for liver,  cranberry for organ support, and saw plametto for prostate. I drink 3/4 to a gallon of water everyday. I'm also taking creatine, mass xxx and jack3d... when i get off I plan on continuing the milk thistle,creatine, xxx and adding test booster. formadrol or cel pct maybe.


----------



## MrRockstar (Nov 7, 2010)

brandon123 said:


> Is that a prohormone?? If so, when i took ph years ago, it did the same thing the first week. I was soooo sluggish. Someone once told me it had to do with your natural hormones shutting down and the substitutes taking over. Thats what i was told anyways....


Thanks,yea its a prohormone thats supposed to be near pharmaceutical grade juice. maybe thats it we'll see.


----------



## ATyler (Nov 7, 2010)

sounds like a simple PCT was this recommended to you from someone on this site?


----------



## MrRockstar (Nov 7, 2010)

It was advice given to someone else here, I just came across it while looking for info on cycle's.


----------



## Life (Nov 7, 2010)

I started noticing changes two weeks in and it continued through four weeks. My sex drive died as well. Def. not placebo. I put on 20lbs in four weeks. Of course it was my first cycle too..


----------



## Arnold (Nov 7, 2010)

Life said:


> I started noticing changes two weeks in and it continued through four weeks. My sex drive died as well. Def. not placebo. I put on 20lbs in four weeks. Of course it was my first cycle too..



what dosage?

btw here is Super-DMZ Rx


----------



## ATyler (Nov 7, 2010)

How long are you planning on taking it for?


----------



## heavyiron (Nov 7, 2010)

MrRockstar said:


> And I cant feel any difference really, other then that my appetite is gone and I get irritable a little more often, could be placebo effect though. should I up the dosage from 30 mg's to 40? Oh and my sex drive is down.


 It is pretty early to see changes. Hang in there and make sure you eat properly.


----------



## brandon123 (Nov 7, 2010)

Prince said:


> what dosage?
> 
> btw here is Super-DMZ Rx


 Thank you for the link.  I was just assuming it was a PH.  Glad i was right.


----------



## brandon123 (Nov 7, 2010)

Life said:


> I started noticing changes two weeks in and it continued through four weeks. My sex drive died as well. Def. not placebo. I put on 20lbs in four weeks. Of course it was my first cycle too..


 20 pounds is Amazing results.  How much did you keep of the 20?


----------



## cavtrooper96 (Nov 7, 2010)

I dont know too much about DMZ but am pretty well versed in Sdrol which is in the DMZ. DMZ is supposed to be a slightly altered Sdrol. I dont remember what they changed but is supposed to yield less sides. 

Sdrol is a very potent anabolic steroid. It does not aromatize and requires no AI It is very lean dry gains. It kicks in fairly quick usually after 1 week. You should not feel anything before that. Most report seeing it kick in just into or halfway through week two. If you are feeling lethargic you need to up your carbs. Sdrol thrives on carbs. It pushes the glycogen into the muscle and make you very vascular. It is very liver toxic and most report back and calf pumps as well as high BP and wacked out lipids. I would highly suggest about 4g of Taurine a dayn for the pumps, Hawthorne for the BP and policosanol for lipids. If that doesnt help with BP and lipds I have plenty of other suggestions that you can add to that. Watch the headaches and red meat. 

For PCT I would not suggest an over the counter. I would suggest Clomid at 100/50/50/25 at the least. Some might suggest a natty t-booster or 6-oxo at week 2-5 of PCT and something like Lean Xtreme, albuterol, clen or even Ephedrine HCL for cortisol control at week 3. 

Be careful, Sdrol can shut you down and the gains are so fast they are hard to keep. Im not sure the difference with DMZ but I would highly suggest the same protocol and treat it like Sdrol.


----------



## heavyiron (Nov 7, 2010)

brandon123 said:


> Thank you for the link. I was just assuming it was a PH. Glad i was right.


 Super-DMZ rx is actually a steroid.


----------



## Curt James (Nov 7, 2010)

cavtrooper96 said:


> For PCT I would not suggest an over the counter. I would suggest Clomid at 100/50/50/25 at the least.



I know someone who took Clomid at 70/70/35/35 and they're hoping that's enough.



Plus to the OP: You're considering upping to 40mg per day? I gained ten pounds in four weeks on just 10mg.

Wishing you success with this supplement.


----------



## Life (Nov 8, 2010)

brandon123 said:


> 20 pounds is Amazing results.  How much did you keep of the 20?



All of it. And continued to increase most of my lifts during PCT.

I only took 20mg a day Prince.


----------



## Life (Nov 8, 2010)

Curt James said:


> I know someone who took Clomid at 70/70/35/35 and they're hoping that's enough.



Thats what my PCT was, along for formadrol (Spelling..). I took 140 the first two days though.


----------



## SFW (Nov 8, 2010)

bumping to 40mgs of dmz is unnecessary unless youre over 200 lbs (210+). under 200 and 10-30mgs should be fine.


----------



## brandon123 (Nov 8, 2010)

heavyiron said:


> Super-DMZ rx is actually a steroid.


 All ph's are designer steroids.  Its means they are chemical make up is just a hair off of the real deal.  Thats how they get passed through FDA (temporarily).  But it gets metabolized into a hormone in your liver.  The Processing of these in the liver is very harsh.  thats why its highly reccomended to take a cleanser.


----------



## heavyiron (Nov 8, 2010)

brandon123 said:


> All ph's are designer steroids. Its means they are chemical make up is just a hair off of the real deal. Thats how they get passed through FDA (temporarily). But it gets metabolized into a hormone in your liver. The Processing of these in the liver is very harsh. thats why its highly reccomended to take a cleanser.


Dimethazine is not a PH. It is an active steroid that needs no conversion. SuperDMZ rx is Dimethazine. Dimethazine has been around for over 50 years.


----------



## brandon123 (Nov 8, 2010)

heavyiron said:


> Dimethazine is not a PH. It is an active steroid that needs no conversion. SuperDMZ rx is Dimethazine. Dimethazine has been around for over 50 years.


 Super-DMZ Rx??? Pro-Hormone (Superdrol Dymethazine)
Then why is it advertized as a PH


----------



## MrRockstar (Nov 8, 2010)

couldnt go to the gym for 3 days because my car was broken down and I was dealing with that. hit the Gym today for chest and and BAM! Its kicking in good. (knock on wood)


----------



## ATyler (Nov 8, 2010)

Well I ordered my DMZ and am excited to get that underway. Now if only I can get some fucking clomid ill be gtg


----------



## brandon123 (Nov 8, 2010)

heavyiron said:


> Dimethazine is not a PH. It is an active steroid that needs no conversion. SuperDMZ rx is Dimethazine. Dimethazine has been around for over 50 years.


so after a little research, you are right. Dimethazine is in fact a steroid. No questions about it. But Dymethazine is a clone. Does this make it uneffective?? Not at all. seems to have great reviews. But thats what a prohormone is. it is when you take the real chemical and tweak it just a little so it is no longer the exact same substance.  aka designer steroid

17beta-hydroxy 2alpha, 17 alpha-dimethyl 5alpha, androstan3-on azine
17beta-hydroxy 2alpha,17alpha-dimethyl 5alpha-androstan 3-one azine

Here are the two chemicals in question. Notice the slight variation .


----------



## heavyiron (Nov 8, 2010)

brandon123 said:


> so after a little research, you are right. Dimethazine is in fact a steroid. No questions about it. But *Dymethazine* is a clone. Does this make it uneffective?? Not at all. seems to have great reviews. But thats what a prohormone is. it is when you take the real chemical and tweak it just a little so it is no longer the exact same substance. aka designer steroid
> 
> 17beta-hydroxy 2alpha, 17 alpha-dimethyl 5alpha, androstan3-on azine
> 17beta-hydroxy 2alpha,17alpha-dimethyl 5alpha-androstan 3-one azine
> ...


Not Dymethazine.
Dymethazine is a brand name. Dimethazine is the steroid. SuperDMZ rx may be marketed in a way to fool the FDA but it is clearly Dimethazine an active steroid that requires no conversion.


----------



## heavyiron (Nov 8, 2010)




----------



## Arnold (Nov 8, 2010)

brandon123 said:


> so after a little research, you are right. Dimethazine is in fact a steroid. No questions about it. But Dymethazine is a clone. Does this make it uneffective?? Not at all. seems to have great reviews. But thats what a prohormone is. it is when you take the real chemical and tweak it just a little so it is no longer the exact same substance.  aka designer steroid
> 
> 17beta-hydroxy 2alpha, 17 alpha-dimethyl 5alpha, androstan3-on azine
> 17beta-hydroxy 2alpha,17alpha-dimethyl 5alpha-androstan 3-one azine
> ...



yes and no, a prohormone technically has to be converted into an active steroid, 1-Andro Rx is a true PH, Super-DMZ Rx is not.


----------



## heavyiron (Nov 8, 2010)

Roxilon is the commercial name given to the steroid compound Dimethazine, also known as mebolazine. This potent oral anabolic steroid was derived from dihydrotestosterone and has a very unique structure.

The dimethazine molecule is made from two methyldrostanolone molecules, bonded together with an azine bridge. When administered, the body chemically breaks this bond so that the drug provides free methyldrostalone, the compound used in Superdrol.

Dimethazine was first described in 1962 and developed further into a medicine by Ormonoterapia Richter in Italy. The firm sold the steroid as Roxilon throughout Italy and as Dostalon in Mexico. It has also been sold under licence by Lepetit.

When sold, dimethazine was evaluated to cure and treat several conditions ranging from promotion of growth in underweight children and adolescents, the treatment of osteoporosis and as a general anabolic in conditions necessitating the use of such an agent.

The steroid has since been added to the list of long and forgotten anabolic preparations. The steroid saw limited success in the medical field and was discontinued by the manufacturer some years ago which marked the end of dimethazine as it was once known.

When used by athletes, this drug was highly favoured for it???s ability to promote solid gains in lean muscle tissue without excess water retention and fat gain. The results and behaviour of this steroid compares vary similarly with drostanolone propionate (Matheron), although as an oral c-17alpha alkylated steroid it presents considerably more toxicity.

Under the administration of dimethazine, estrogen related side effects should not be a concern. dimethazine is not aromatised by the body and anti estrogens will not be necessary. Due to the inability to convert to estrogen, even sensitive intervals should not suffer side effects like gynecomastia and a lean ripped look will be produced.

Androgenic side effects are always likely to present themselves, even with weak anabolic steroids. Side effects relating to the increase of androgens can range from acne and oily skin, to hair loss. Women are warned off using anabolic steroids in doses required to promote muscle growth as typical side effects for women can be, deepening of the voice, facial and body hair growth along with menstrual irregularities.

Due to dimethazine being part of the c17-alpha alkylated family, liver toxicity is likely and higher doses can result in life threatening conditions. It is advisable to visit a physician periodically throughout administration to spot potential problems early.


----------



## cavtrooper96 (Nov 8, 2010)

brandon123 said:


> All ph's are designer steroids.  Its means they are chemical make up is just a hair off of the real deal.  Thats how they get passed through FDA (temporarily).  But it gets metabolized into a hormone in your liver.  The Processing of these in the liver is very harsh.  thats why its highly reccomended to take a cleanser.



DMZ, EPI, Sdrol, and a few others are not PH's. They are full blown steroids. A PH is a substance that converts to a steroid during digestion. Halodrol, Bold, protodrol are PH's.


----------



## cavtrooper96 (Nov 8, 2010)

brandon123 said:


> Super-DMZ Rx™ Pro-Hormone (Superdrol Dymethazine)
> Then why is it advertized as a PH



Because a PH is legal. A steroid is not!

For Clomid look at almost every board sponsor here! Or google Research clomid!


----------



## cavtrooper96 (Nov 8, 2010)

MrRockstar said:


> couldnt go to the gym for 3 days because my car was broken down and I was dealing with that. hit the Gym today for chest and and BAM! Its kicking in good. (knock on wood)



Nike Express!!! I always bike to the gym!


----------



## Life (Nov 8, 2010)

cavtrooper96 said:


> Nike Express!!! I always bike to the gym!



Do you wear biker's shorts? And do you work out in them? If so post pics.


----------



## OTG85 (Nov 8, 2010)

superdrol a steroid run test as a base or you will pay delayed gyno a bitch


----------



## brandon123 (Nov 8, 2010)

Ok. Suprised to see this turn into a full out debate. hahaha. me against everyone. loving it. 
Before i go any further in this debate, i want to clarify a few things because i am considered a noob on this site. 
I am not an expert in Prohormones. In fact i don't like them. But Many do. *Don't take any of my comments to heart.* *I actually love being proved wrong. But to prove me wrong doesn't include trash talk (nobody has done this so far). I want actual proof. Articles, studies, yada yada. Its the only way to learn. Nobody is right 100% of the time. This include me. I AM NOT HERE TO BASH ANYONE FOR ANY REASON*

With all the post made everyone is hung up on it being the actual steroid dimethazine. But nobody has made a good arguement as to why the chemical structures don't match up. Here are some responses to feed the fuel of the debate. 


heavyiron said:


> Not Dymethazine.
> Dymethazine is a brand name. Dimethazine is the steroid. SuperDMZ rx may be marketed in a way to fool the FDA but it is clearly Dimethazine an active steroid that requires no conversion.


I know that Dimethazine is the steroid. thats what i was saying. So if you look up the chemical formula (posted it) then look up the superdmz ingredient, there are slight variations. there is no getting around this fact. Here is the link to save you time. 
Primordial Performance Steroid Profiles: Dimethazine
U want an example.
Methyl one alpha VS Methyl XT
To anyone looking at them, it looks exactly the same. but if you notice there is a dash missing. that dash makes it a totally different compound. 


Prince said:


> yes and no, a prohormone technically has to be converted into an active steroid, 1-Andro Rx is a true PH, Super-DMZ Rx is not.


I agree with the statement that a prohormone has to be converted. This i have never argued. I used the word metabolized in the liver. same thing. So this is basically like the M1t that use to be popular?? 



cavtrooper96 said:


> DMZ, EPI, Sdrol, and a few others are not PH's. They are full blown steroids. A PH is a substance that converts to a steroid during digestion. Halodrol, Bold, protodrol are PH's.


Once again i agree that it has to be converted but not in digestive track. in the liver. But other than everyone saying that its a steroid, how do you know its not in fact a ph with a slight differnce and when it is metabolized, it turns into the compound Dimethazine???????????? 



cavtrooper96 said:


> Because a PH is legal. A steroid is not!


This would seem to be the obvious answer. HOWEVER there is a huge FDA list that covers all Illegal and banned compounds. So if you put a product on the shelves in a legal manner, then they check that chemical to see if its illegal. If its not then it goes through. But if it is then its a no go. Now your basically stating that they are just writing PH on the bottle and thats how it goes through. wish it was that easy. Its a totally different compound. thats the only way for it to go through for a period of time until it is checked out and banned for being basically a steroid (designer) <----Not relating this paragraph to DMZ in anyway shape or form
For example. Mass xtreme and tren extreme by American cellular labs. They put out a PH and lied about the actuall contents. It was not the chemical written on it, but in fact a steroid. I think you can see the lawsuit on CNN search section. Had this been an actual Ph or whatever you want to call it, with a slight chemical difference, then the lawsuit could not have happened. because with their new chemical they put a whole list of warnings on the side that would have been covered.


----------



## heavyiron (Nov 8, 2010)

Brandon,

Ok, explain the difference between the chemical compounds. 

One is missing an "e" in the word "one." Do you realize what this means?

btw, I am very familiar with the Primordial profile long before you posted it.


----------



## brandon123 (Nov 8, 2010)

heavyiron said:


> Ok, explain the difference between the chemical compounds.
> 
> One is missing an "e" in the word "one." Do you realize what this means?
> 
> btw, I am very familiar with the Primordial profile long before you posted it.


Save me some time and explain it. because this is what i am asking. But i won't be able to get back to you till tomorrow. i got to get my beauty sleep. lol


----------



## pyes (Nov 9, 2010)

I was denied the chance to voice my opinion due to my good debating skills....lol....but i see the arguement is with heavyiron. I cant argue with a vet unless they are oldschool and the information is outdated...ahahahah Heavy is a good dude.....(^_^)


----------



## brandon123 (Nov 9, 2010)

pyes said:


> I was denied the chance to voice my opinion due to my good debating skills....lol....but i see the arguement is with heavyiron. I cant argue with a vet unless they are oldschool and the information is outdated...ahahahah Heavy is a good dude.....(^_^)


Hahahaha. Had to throw that out there didn't ya. LOL. I have no doubt that he's a good dude. I haven't been cussed out yet and he's kept his patience. thats a good sign. hahaha




heavyiron said:


> Brandon,
> 
> Ok, explain the difference between the chemical compounds.
> 
> ...


 
TO tell the truth i have no idea what that means, hahahaha. However thats not the only difference. i highlighted the differences in red. Not sure what that means either. 
17beta-hydroxy 2alpha, 17 alpha-dimethyl 5alpha, androstan3-on azine
17beta-hydroxy 2alpha,17alpha-dimethyl 5alpha*-*androstan 3-oneazine

The above is going to be the last of my arguement. None of the others chimed back in.  So I am going to let this one go. If someone can make a good arguement of why these differences don't mean squat and its the same, Great. If not, I WIN!!!!! LOL
Either way it goes, it sounds like a great product. Reading lots of good reviews


----------



## ROID (Nov 9, 2010)

I felt really accomplished when I invented DMZ.

I'm still waiting on the check in the mail though, Prince must have lost my address.


----------

